# Scoring Synths sliced open, plus lots more... Samplecast #69 is live



## reutunes (Mar 30, 2018)

Greetings...

It's been another hugely busy week over at Samplecast HQ. This week I've been producing videos for Red Room Audio, Kirk Hunter and a few other companies that I can't talk about just yet.

I was really looking forward to trying out Audio Ollie's Scoring Synths for this week's big review but ended up having mixed thoughts about it overall. He's currently running a rather nice scoring https://www.audioollie.com/contest (competition) for owners of the library so do check that out.

In other news, next week's show will be the final one in this season as I'll be taking a little break to recharge my batteries. With 70 shows it's a great time to catch up on any that you've http://thesamplecast.com/ (missed). I promise they're all entertaining (well, most of them). Download the podcast for the extended show with more tracks, information and chat.



Featured this week:

SAGA Acoustic Trailer Percussion – Red Room Audio
Century Harps – 8DIO
Dronar : Metal & Glass – Gothic Instruments
Front Row Violins – Kirk Hunter Studios
https://www.audioollie.com/contest (Scoring Synths Contest – Audio Ollie)
70% OFF Klavier Piano Bundle – Audio Imperia
50% OFF Sampletraxx – Use code SRPING18
50% OFF Garritan products
FREE Mini Analogue Collection – Bedroom Producers Blog
Scoring Synths – Audio Ollie


----------



## mac (Mar 30, 2018)

Great little loop tip at the end there


----------



## reutunes (Apr 1, 2018)

mac said:


> Great little loop tip at the end there


Cheers...

As ever, I forgot to include the link for this week's Samplecast newsletter which includes extra info on everything I covered in the show plus lots more bargains and news.


----------

